# Hallo



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey all,

I think my subscription here now has me a member of every major halloween forum on the 'net! 
I really like the looks of this one though, I hope to find good, evil things here. :xbones:

I've been a house haunter for many years, though having a child about has mellowed my activities for the past few years, now that he's getting older I'm ready to rebound with a wicked vengeance. 
See my sig for more info.

Happy haunting to all,

Desmodus 

(What is desmodus ? Look here 



 )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Des, you'll like it here, fun folks, pretty active and easy to find what you're looking for!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome fellow New Jerseyan!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome foolish mortal!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Des...
glad you fluttered on in...lucky for you bats we are open all night too.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome nice to see another New Jerseyan. Don't forget to check out the NJ/Pa make and take group under the gathering section. We meet monthly.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Desmodus! I thought that name looked familiar...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You will like it here.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i belong to two other forums to 
MOM and The L
This has to be the best lay out and most active forum around!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o& welcome


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

Black Cat said:


> Welcome nice to see another New Jerseyan. Don't forget to check out the NJ/Pa make and take group under the gathering section. We meet monthly.


Oh that's too funny ! I created a group by the exact same name over at Hauntspace.com, called "NJPA Haunters" .. 
Now _that's_ spooky ..

Thanks all for the warm welcome. Wow, this place is active.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome Des.............

Enjoy the madness :devil:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

hello and hello!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry this is a little late but WELCOME from another New Jerseyan. Yes, yes, I'm the one who hosts the monthly meetings and make and takes, but don't let that scare you. We're always on our best behavior for your first meeting. I hope you can drop in one month and hang out with us.


----------

